# Can I replace a window from the inside?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I realize that this may be a ridiculous question, but no harm in asking anyway...

I would like to (eventually) replace my old attic windows. The house is around 80 years old, the windows are double-hung, originals.
One side of the attic has two windows side by side with a moulding between, which houses the counter-weights. On the outside, there is aluminum siding over wood.

What I would like to do is rip out the double window and install a fan with louvered cover, and maybe a window on one side or each side depending on the size of fan I install.

On the other side of the attic there are two more windows, but these are seperated by the chimney. Same double-hung.

I do not have a ladder long enough to reach the attic windows (about 30ft) and don't like to work on a ladder anyway, so I am wondering if it it is at all possible to install windows with access only from the inside.

Thanks

FW


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It is possible
I put several windows into my house from the inside on the 2nd floor
The harder part is installing the trim
But with a rope or something to secure you from falling out the window it is possible


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You are much safer on a ladder.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends. If you replace the double hung with new kits, glazing, and jambs that happen to fit or are special order, yes. 

Most D.H. windows are removable glazing, very easy from inside, including outside trim. 

Be safe, G


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

47_47 said:


> You are much safer on a ladder.


I doubt it's easier to carry a 34" x 48" window 30' up a ladder :no:


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds a bit too tricky for a first-time DIY.

Thanks

FW


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, buy a kit: http://www.jeld-wen.com/zappack/ Be safe, G


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the frames are solid, you can use vinyl replacement windows. They are installed from the inside.
Ron


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> If the frames are solid, you can use vinyl replacement windows. They are installed from the inside.
> Ron


I agree. I have replaced many windows from the inside, even on the 10th floor of condos. The hardest part is taking the old window out, but since yours are wood, even that would not be hard for a DIYer. And if you replace them with DH vinyl windows, they are easy to install and trim from the inside as well as you can tilt in and remove the sashes for trimming and caulking.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

47_47 said:


> You are much safer on a ladder.





Scuba_Dave said:


> I doubt it's easier to carry a 34" x 48" window 30' up a ladder :no:


You are safer working from a ladder than leaning out a window. The replacement window can be handed out the opening.:wink:

GBAR, Ron and wrangler have the answer.


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't see how working on a 30 foot ladder with a 50 pound window is safe. If I was to replace an old wood window I would do it from the inside but putting aluminum capping on from the inside would be a whole other story. Take the old window out and shim enough that you can get spray around on all 4 sides ,make sure the shims are tight and spray. Fill it right up and forget the screws.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

47_47 said:


> You are safer working from a ladder than leaning out a window. The replacement window can be handed out the opening.:wink:
> 
> GBAR, Ron and wrangler have the answer.


Nah, my wife would push me off handing the window out :laughing:


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys;
This is a long term project; One that I will consider "eventually". For now, I'm just getting an idea of what my options are.

I don't know what shape the current window frame is in, but I can tell you that it's pretty worn. I may not know exactly what shape the old frame is in until I remove the old one. On the inside, I cannot see any real damage, but I don't know what it looks like under the aluminum.

My replacement would not be a direct one, at least on the one side, since I want to rip out the center "post" and install a fan.

I would like to learn something about framing windows and doors, but a visit to my local library was not fruitful.
Can anyone recommend a good DIY book for this?

Thanks

FW


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This site is great. *Enter *different titles, and look for preview at the bottom, read what pertains, move on. Be safe, G


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Whoops, went to the dentist this morning. Here it is: http://books.google.com/books?ei=MNHwSdekHZL0tQOA3Z3QCg&ct=result&q=rough+framing&btnG=Search+Books Be safe, G


----------

